# Tonka, my Samoyed & my sister, Ronnie, watching TV



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Tonka, my Samoyed, & my sister, Ronnie, watching TV*


I thought these pics of my sister, Ronnie, she is in visiting from New Jersey and our Tonka, were pretty precious!!!


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

Well, who needs a blanket with you have Tonka! lol, those a fun pictures!


----------



## Katie and Paddy's Mum (Mar 31, 2010)

You're right - those pictures are precious!! He just looks like the biggest love-bug  He's stunning by the way ... so very handsome. He obviously loves your sister!!

Kim


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Bump*

Thanks for your comments!!


----------



## Cathy's Gunner (Dec 4, 2008)

Tonka looks very comfortable laying with your sister. Very cute pics, Karen.


----------



## C's Mom (Dec 7, 2009)

Tonka is so handsome...I just want to give him such a big hug!....ok, calming down now.


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

So cute, love the pictures Karen


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

Everytime I see pictures of him, I am amazed that he does not look real, he looks like a toy. So cute!!!


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

So nice of Tonka to share his couch. Your sis looks like she's enjoying the snuggle.


----------



## goldensrbest (Dec 20, 2007)

What a pretty dog, karen.


----------



## Dexell1827 (Feb 23, 2011)

Precious, indeed!!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Great pictures, Tonka is so beautiful!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Tucker*

Would love to get pictures of Ronnie and Tucker on the couch, but Tucker is always on the sofa, snuggled up to me!!!


----------



## LifeOfRiley (Nov 2, 2007)

Great pictures! 
He is just so absolutely adorable...


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

Great precious photos Karen!


----------



## Hali's Mom (Oct 5, 2006)

It was nice of Tonka to share the couch with Auntie Ronnie. Cute picture Karen


----------



## TuckersMom (Sep 26, 2010)

I LOOOOOOVE your Sammie! I want one! I dont know much about the breed, would you recommend them? I heard they shed A LOT but thats the only bad thing!


----------



## Rainheart (Nov 28, 2010)

Great pictures Karen! Tonka looks awfully comfy.


----------



## GldnMom (Jul 31, 2010)

Big huge awwww!
Just what I needed before putting this day to bed.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*TuckersMom*

TuckersMom

Thank you-I would HIGHLY RECOMMEND A Samoyed. Ken and I have had three.
They are very sweet and loving-they love children. This is the second time we've had a Samoyed and Golden Retriever and they love one another.

They do shed, but as my Hubby says, they are WORTH IT!! It's like having a small polar bear. When we are walking people are drawn to them and say how beautiful Tonka is. I always feel sad for our Goldens, as they are always complimenting our Samoyed!!


----------



## lucysmum (Sep 2, 2010)

Beautiful pics Karen. Tonka is gorgeous!

Hope you are all having a good time. 

My friend left yesterday. We had alot of fun.


----------



## Jamm (Mar 28, 2010)

I want to hug Tonka!! He is SO cute and big and fluffy!! He looks like a bear. But I hate bears. But he looks like the kind I would want to sleep with and snuggle up too<3 He is just gorgeous!


----------



## Takasnooze (Mar 22, 2011)

What great pics. Looks pretty cozy!


----------



## goldencontriever3 (Nov 7, 2008)

Great pictures!! Tonka is such handsome boy! Hope you had a great time with your sister.


----------



## Blondie (Oct 10, 2009)

Beautiful pictures! They sure look comfy and cozy together! My question is, what were they watching on TV? LOL! Animal Planet?


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Thanks*

Thanks!!

I think we were watching CSI!!!


----------



## AlanK (Jun 28, 2008)

"I thought these pics of my sister, Ronnie, she is in visiting from New Jersey and our Tonka, were pretty precious!!!"

No doubt about that! Very nice pictures Karen!


----------



## janine (Aug 8, 2009)

Tonka and your sister are so cute together.


----------



## Waggily Tail (Jan 11, 2009)

Couch? No way, that's a love seat, for sure!


----------



## Jax's Mom (Oct 16, 2009)

Awwwww.....so cute to see your sister lovin on some Tonka! He seems much bigger than i thought in this pic.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Waggily Tail*

Waggily Tail

You are SO RIGHT-Where Ronnie and Tonka are laying is a love seat, not a couch=Tucker and I were laying on the couch.

I forgot to mention that my Sister had two cats. Princess had to be euthanized recently, they thought she had hemangiosarcoma and she and Frank still have Jake, who is 16 years old. Though they live in New Jersey, both Jake and Princess were adopted from A.D.O.P.T. in Naperville, IL, when they lived in Lisle, IL.


----------



## CrazyGolden (Nov 27, 2010)

Tonka is just gorgeous! And those pictures are so sweet. I imagine cuddling up with him must be the best!


----------

